# Advice



## jwoodwright (May 29, 2005)

What means do you personally use to determine if you should "take the advice"[?]


----------



## ctEaglesc (May 29, 2005)

Credibility which I base on my own method concerning a number of mitigating factors.[]


----------



## Thumbs (May 29, 2005)

Ow!  Will youse guys just stop it now?  Nyuk! Nyuk! Nyuk!


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (May 29, 2005)

Advice is in the same category as opinions, everybody has their own and not everybody listens to them. Some people can agree on advice or opinions, some people can't. But that doesn't make them right and it doesn't make the others wrong! What works for some people, doesn't work for others.
The members of this group share a common interest - Penturning. It is a forum to share knowledge, experiences and show personal accomplishment. Just as each pen is unique, each member is unique as are the opinions and advice given by those members. 
Personally, I don't have a means for selecting advice. If somebody posts an idea, suggestion or advice that might solve a problem or make things easier for me, I'll try it. If it works, great. If it doesn't, I'll try something else. 
Being able to "Agree to disagree" without attacking other people's opinions or advice (or the people themselves), helps the forum become stronger and more credible.
Arguing among ourselves will only destroy it. Visitors to this forum and members who would rather not see the quibbling will take their knowledge elsewhere. A great man once said: "A house divided cannot stand" The same holds true for this forum.


----------



## BogBean (May 29, 2005)

Only it the advice sounds reasonable...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 29, 2005)

I consider the source when I "hear" advice. Then I decide if I should "take" it.

No Offense Folks, but there is allot of bad "Advice" on the internet. (Of Course, This Group Excluded)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 29, 2005)

None of the above. Read/listen, cogitate, then mabey try.


----------



## BogBean (May 29, 2005)

Here is some sound advice. Mabey is spelled Maybe...Just kidding...lol


----------



## rtjw (May 29, 2005)

Frank, me's be stupid here, but what does COGITATE mean?


----------



## jeff (May 29, 2005)

http://www.wordreference.com/definition/cogitate


----------



## rtjw (May 29, 2005)

Thanks, being dumb funeral director, I was getting it mixed up with COAGULATE!


----------



## mikes pens (May 29, 2005)

As I said in a previous post:  Knowing to believe only half of what you hear is a sign of intelligence. Knowing which half to believe can make you a genius.  I remember a famous body builder from the 70's who was always being asked for advice by his competitors.  He never gave the correct advice because he felt that they were his competitors.  Not all advice is good advice.  This is just a general statement in life and not of this site.  I am cautious about taking advice and make sure it is a reliable source that I trust.
Mike


----------



## alamocdc (May 29, 2005)

The closest thing you had listed was "Wording of Advice", but that in itself is not enough so I didn't vote. Sorry, but it really depends on a number of factors. If several people respond with similar advice and it sounds reasonable, I go with some version of it that I think will work for me. It may even give me an idea to spring board from. If a number of people respond and many of the responses are different, then I decide on the one that I think sounds most reasonable based on my own past wood working and other experiences. Again spring boarding possibilities occur.


----------



## ldimick (May 30, 2005)

The irony in this poll is that after reading the other thread about how you evaluate advice or comments has made me change my views of advice being offered by some poeple after seeing how they evaluate others!  [:I]


----------



## bigvoots44 (May 30, 2005)

If i'm having a certain problem i will try something that  has been advised if it sounds reasonable.if it works great ,if not,great. You can learn just as much from a failure as a success


----------



## Fred in NC (May 30, 2005)

If we are really talking about <b>ADVICE, </b>then <b>credibility </b>of the person giving the advice would be my first consideration. 

Credibility comes from demonstrated proficiency in the <b>subject matter</b>, which can take many forms.  Photos are at the top of my list, but they don't necessarily have to be posted in this forum's album.  They could be part of a post, or in a separate web site. However, photos can be deceiving.  The original item tells the truth better than a photo.

Not every opinion should be considered as ADVICE.  Some are more like suggestions, brainstorming, etc.  

True advice comes from experience and repeatability, and will stand the <b>test of time</b>.  However, what works for one person might not work for another.  Good advice is not always right for the individual recipient.  

Relying <u>entirely</u> on advice from others hinders creativity.  

Ignoring all advice means you will have to learn from your own missteaks.

Please feel free to consider the above as ADVICE or just plain old hot air. Either way it is worth just what you paid for it.


----------



## Fred in NC (May 30, 2005)

Fred (Woodbutcher68), I agree:

"Arguing among ourselves will only destroy it. Visitors to this forum and members who would rather not see the quibbling will take their knowledge elsewhere. "

In my opinion, silence is the best answer to flames, insults, and other demeaning remarks.


----------

